# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Legendary Weapon Models

## nitrogerm

Someone recently found this out here: So, I found out how to chat link all the legendaries. : Guildwars2

A few hours ago people figured out how to get the chat links from items they had, it was only a matter of time until someone broke the code.
A lot of the textures and particle effects are missing, these are still unfinished

*Kudzu (Longbow)*: https://i.imgur.com/GWz6A.jpg
*The Dreamer (Shortbow)*: https://i.imgur.com/ZH9kf.jpg
*Frostfang (Axe)*: https://i.imgur.com/1NI3O.jpg
*Incinerator (Dagger)*: https://i.imgur.com/WqZsf.jpg
*The Minstrel (Focus)*: https://i.imgur.com/jge0O.jpg
*The Juggernaut (Hammer)*: https://i.imgur.com/wLuHp.jpg
*Maw of the Deep (Spear)*: https://i.imgur.com/DCw4W.jpg
*The Moot (Mace)*: https://i.imgur.com/DqBQu.jpg
*Quip (Pistol)*: https://i.imgur.com/7Flj2.jpg
*Predator (Rifle)*: https://i.imgur.com/Gmutu.jpg
*Meteorlogicus (Scepter)*: https://i.imgur.com/WZYt8.jpg
*The Flameseeker Prophecies (Shield)*: https://i.imgur.com/Y0Yhc.jpg
*??? (Harpoon Gun):* https://i.imgur.com/qT3pK.jpg
*The Bifrost (Staff)*: https://i.imgur.com/KjBYX.jpg
*Bolt (Sword)*: https://i.imgur.com/RvT5H.jpg
*Rodgorts (Torch)*: https://i.imgur.com/gFMyj.jpg
*Kraitkin (Trident)*: https://i.imgur.com/1IA0R.jpg
*Howler (Warhorn)*: https://i.imgur.com/U9swM.jpg
*Sunrise (Greatsword)*: https://i.imgur.com/ueANM.jpg
*Twilight (Greatsword)*: https://i.imgur.com/yC6K0.jpg
*Eternity? (Greatsword)*: https://i.imgur.com/aevfX.jpg
The hammer, dagger and axe are still not in the game.

----------


## Baronello

Post them in chat

Frostfang (Axe): [&AgHcdwAA]
Kudzu (Longbow): [&AgHddwAA]
The Dreamer (Shortbow): [&AgHedwAA]
Incinerator (Dagger): [&AgHfdwAA]
The Minstrel (Focus): [&AgHgdwAA]
The Juggernaut (Hammer): [&AgHidwAA]
Maw of the Deep (Spear): [&AgHjdwAA]
The Moot (Mace): [&AgHkdwAA]
Quip (Pistol): [&AgHldwAA]
Predator (Rifle): [&AgHmdwAA]
Meteorlogicus (Scepter): [&AgHndwAA]
The Flameseeker Prophecies (Shield): [&AgHodwAA]
Frenzy (Harpoon Gun): [&AgHpdwAA]
The Bifrost (Staff): [&AgHqdwAA]
Bolt (Sword): [&AgHrdwAA]
Rodgorts (Torch): [&AgHsdwAA]
Kraitkin (Trident): [&AgHtdwAA]
Howler (Warhorn): [&AgHudwAA]
Sunrise (Greatsword): [&AgHvdwAA]
Twilight (Greatsword): [&AgHwdwAA]
Eternity? (Greatsword): [&AgHhdwAA]

----------

